# Jebao Doser 3.4 WiFi Dosing Pump



## Hanuman (7 Aug 2019)

Hi,

Has anyone used this wifi doser from Jebao? If so what is your say on it?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JEBAO-WiFi...007968&hash=item2ceae22a3d:g:QngAAOSwFLlc3mqm


----------



## Hanuman (14 Aug 2019)

In view of how this topic is so popular I suspect that people trust this product and brand to a great extent.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Aug 2019)

I've not tried one but have been looking at them thinking about it to dose my three tanks they do seem to be the most popular brand 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Zeus. (14 Aug 2019)

Never had one as I made my own based on @ian_m dosing pumps Macro,Micro LCO2 PLC Auto doser which wasnt as cheap as the Jebao ones OFC, but the Jebao has four pumps for a little more than what I paid for each pump then I needed a controller for them too. The Williamson Pumps Ltd I used is a quality high end product hence the price
I would just check that the pumps have four rollers as this prevents back siphoning
How good the Jebao controller is dunno


----------



## Ed Wiser (14 Aug 2019)

They don’t last very long while cheap if you depend on one it’s not a deal. They like to back siphon in to the dosing container


----------



## Hanuman (15 Aug 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Never had one as I made my own based on @ian_m dosing pumps Macro,Micro LCO2 PLC Auto doser which wasnt as cheap as the Jebao ones OFC, but the Jebao has four pumps for a little more than what I paid for each pump then I needed a controller for them too. The Williamson Pumps Ltd I used is a quality high end product hence the price
> I would just check that the pumps have four rollers as this prevents back siphoning
> How good the Jebao controller is dunno



Yes I have read all the DIY dosing pumps threads in the forum. They look fine but rather bulky (and not so easy to make if you look at incorporating a controller) and as you said they don't end up being cheaper. They might be more reliable though than the Jebao. The earlier models of pumps Jebao produced I think had 3 rollers as can be seen < in this topic >. I wouldn't be surprised that this new wifi model incorporates the same 3-roller heads.


----------

